# 2004 Marzocchi Bomber DJ...?



## maxxdout (May 24, 2011)

Just wondering how the 04 Bomber DJ fork is. I know of someone who's selling and want to know what I should offer him/what the fork is worth. I've been using the stock fork (RST launch ) that came on my 08 komodo and it's time to upgrade... Thanks!

EDIT: Not sure on the condition other than it's scratched up quite a bit...


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

It is probably on the heavy side, but quality-wise, those mid/late 00's Bomber forks were actually pretty good. In some ways better than the current Marzocchi DJ3. I have the 2005/06 Marzocchi Dirt Jam Pro on my old DJ bike and it still works well. The rebound is not the smoothest, but otherwise it's been great; it's a surprisingly good all-around fork--smooths out xc trails, but also has good stiff spring for jumping.


----------

